# Solved: FtpZilla - Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED -



## LadyTek

Hello

Any help would be appreciated.

Here is the problem; I could connect previously, but suddenly I get this new message:
*Status: Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".*

*On my system I have:*

Using laptop.
Windows XP, SP2
No firewall, no antivirus, etc.
Have Spybot installed, but not automatically active. Have disabled all startup entries for this.
Use Firefox mostly.
Using a new D-Link router supplied by DSL Line company.
Have a 4mbps DSL line.

*Here is what I have tried:*
_(Working with Host Support during this time, following their instructions, host could connect via ftp just fine)._

1. Installed FtpZilla on hubby's pc, and it connected just fine. His network cable runs off the same router I use, same DSL connection.

2. Removed FtpZilla on my pc, restarted pc, reinstalled latest version. Tried again, same message.

3. Installed FtpFire on Firefox on my pc, still could not connect, so established it's not FtpZilla that is the problem.

4. Tried using website IP address instead of website name in host field, no joy.

5. Host reset password etc on their side, they connected fine, no joy my side.

6. Host setup of ftp on their server, I could not connect to that either.

7. Tried with default port, no joy.

8. Tried with specific port Number as supplied by host, no joy.

9. Search on your forum, could not find something specific to this.

I think it's something on my pc. Not sure what.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JiminSA

Judging from this blog it's either your Windows Firewall settings or your anti-virus software which is blocking the connection
Others have encountered the same problem...


----------



## JiminSA

I see that you are using neither windows firewall or an anti-virus firewall. But I'm hoping that the blog link will help anyway...
P.S. That's FileZilla you using hey? (not FtpZilla)


----------



## JiminSA

Sorry - it probably is Ftp Zilla (I see it is an alternative FTP solution) - may I suggest you dowmload FileZilla (link) and see if you get the same response?


----------



## LadyTek

Ooops, my bad, I'm using FileZilla. 

Since then, I've also installed CoreFTP, still cannot connect from my laptop.

But my hubby's laptop using the same router, can connect fine.

He has Windows7, I have Windows98.

I've already tried passive mode, no joy.

So:

Not passive mode

Not firewall, don't have one.

Not anit virus, don't have one.

Not FileZilla, because CoreFTP also does not work.

Works on hubby's laptop and also host can connect using same data.

Any other suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dvk01

many servers are set up to refuse connection via FTP from an insecure version of windows 
98 definitely cannot be used & I have my server set to refuse all XP sp2 connections via FTP but will allow via http

update your windows to XP SP3 & try then


----------



## LadyTek

Thanks everyone for all your help, the blog that JimInSA linked below had the solution. http://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=7876 I installed an older version of FileZilla and it works fine.

I think I needed SP3 as you said. But if anyone else is sitting with an older pc and only SP2, and for some reason you can't upgrade to SP3, then try using the older version, I am now using FileZilla 2.2.30a.

Marking this as resolved.

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------

